# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πολύμετρο MY 62

## nassosxlvbros

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα πολύμετρο αυτού του τύπου από κάποιον φίλο που ετοιμαζόταν να το σουτάρει στην ανακύκλωση...είδα πως λειτουργούσε και είπα να ασχοληθώ...

-Τι βλάβες είχε:

-dc volt δε μέτραγε με τίποτα είχε καρβουνιασμένες μερικές αντιστάσεις αλλάχτηκαν και πήρε μπρος. :Smile: 
-Ωμ η κλίμακα των 2Κ μου κάνει νερά... :Sad:  οι υπόλοιπες φτιάχτηκαν
-τα 10Α δείχνουν ότι νάναι (σε ρεύμα 3Α δείχνει 0,20) :Cursing: 
-ομοίως και τα mA αλλά  σε καλύτερη κατάσταση.

Αν έχει κάποιος κάνα σχέδιο ή κάποιο καμένο/παρατημένο ίδιο ή λειτουργικό για τσεκάρισμα (έχω βάλει αντιστάσεις στο περίπου)θα του είμαι υπόχρεος (εννοείται παρουσία του οι μετρήσεις)  :Smile: 
Περιοχή Αθήνα-Ν.Κόσμος.

----------


## manosr1

φιλε μου εδω ειναι http://www.radioradar.net/en/service...ech_my-62.html

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> φιλε μου εδω ειναι http://www.radioradar.net/en/service...ech_my-62.html


Ευχαριστώ αδερφέ!
Το κακό είναι πως το πολύμετρο ΔΕΝ είναι Mastech - ή τουλάχιστον δε το γράφει πουθενά παρά μόνο γράφει κάτω δεξιά ΜΥ62-και φυσικά στη πλακέτα δε γράφει απολύτως τίποτα...άλλαξα μερικές καρβουνιασμένες αντιστάσεις,3-4 πυκνωτές και να δούμε αύριο τι θα γίνει...μέχρι στιγμής έστρωσαν:

ΟΛΗ η κλίμακα των Ωμ!  :Wink: 
όλη η κλίμακα των βόλτ  :Smile: 
όλη η κλίμακα των Cx  :Biggrin: 
θερμοκρασίες κανονικά,  :Rolleyes: 
....και μένουν τα Αμπέρ που ακόμα με βασανίζουν... :Cursing:

----------


## manosr1

τι να σου πω φιλε μου.καλο κουραγιο.(εγω παντως εχω το mastech-64 αν θες να δεις κατι απο εκει και μπορω να βοηθησω μου το λες.μενω τζιτζιφιες)

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα

Νομιζω οτι εχω το ιδιο. Μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτογραφια να το δω

Δημητρης

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Νομιζω οτι εχω το ιδιο. Μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια φωτογραφια να το δω
> 
> Δημητρης


αυτό είναι το θεριό...μ'έχει στραβώσει σήμερα.... :Blink:  αύριο θα βγάλω και μερικές από μέσα...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Σήμερα αποφάσισα να τσεκάρω όλα τα εξαρτήματα ένα προς ένα...δυστυχώς το σχέδιο δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά παραπλήσιο...

Άρχισα λοιπόν το ξηλωμα...
Πρώτο πράγμα-και μάλιστα ξέχασα να το αναφέρω αρχικά- είναι πως το έχουν ανοίξει και άλλοι... :Blink: 
Και ξεκίνησα να τσεκάρω ένα-ένα τα εξαρτήματα...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Επί τη ευκαιρία,βρήκα ψάχνοντας το σωστό σχέδιο.... :Smile:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Και πάνω που νόμισα πως τα είχα τσεκάρει όλα....πέφτει το μάτι μου στις διόδους...η πίσω (βελάκι κίτρινο) ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένη και γι αυτό έδειχνε ό,τι ήθελε στη κλίμακα των mA-A...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Και ω! του θάυματος δούλεψε!!!
Καλιμπραρίστηκε πρόχειρα με ό,τι πολύμετρο βρήκα μπροστά μου,και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα:
Σας παραθέτω και μερικές μετρήσεις:
1 ΚΩ
Συνεχή τάση...


Η κλίμακα των Ωμ είχε τη δική της ιστορία,και μάλιστα πρέπει να ήταν και η αιτία βλάβης...μια αντίσταση που καθορίζει  την τάση μέτρησης η R ref ήταν όχι μόνο εκτός προδιαγραφών (1ΚΩ 0,25% ανοχή)αλλά βρισκόταν στην κλίμακα των ...μονωτών! Αλλάχτηκε με μια πρόχειρη των 1 ΚΩ αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δε μου άρεσε...ξέφευγε πολύ...σκαλίζοντας τα συρταράκια και αφού μέτρησα ότι είχα και δεν είχα από 1Κ αντιστάσεις έβαλα την πιο κοντινή που βρήκα...(998Ω)και κάπως έστρωσε... :Smile:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Εναλασσόμενη τάση,....

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Εναλασσόμενο ρεύμα,HFE,και τέλος... :Smile:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Σειρά είχε το καπασιτόμετρο,που όπως και το θερμόμετρο δεν χρειάστηκε καν να το πειράξω... :Wink:

----------

